# Magic Dust Recipe



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

From "About.com" Home Cooking

Champion BBQ pitmaster and restauranteur Mike Mills came up with this spice mix that he calls Magic Dust. It can be used on any type of food, barbecued or not. The heat level can be adjust up if you like it extra spicy.

Ingredients:

1/2 cup paprika
1/4 cup kosher salt, finely ground
1/4 cup sugar
2 tablespoons mustard powder
1/4 cup chili powder
1/4 cup ground cumin
2 tablespoons ground black pepper
1/4 cup granulated garlic
2 tablespoons cayenne

Mix paprika, kosher salt, sugar, mustard powder, chili powder, cumin, black pepper, garlic, and cayenne together and store in a tightly covered container. 

You'll want to keep some in a shaker next to the grill or stove. Keeps indefinitely but won't last long. 

To make it a little more hot and spicy, increase the mustard powder and black pepper to 1/4 cup each, or do what I did and add more cayenne.

Yield: about 2-1/2 cups


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Sportsracer, What do you put this on? Pig or Bird?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Peixaria said:


> Sportsracer, What do you put this on? Pig or Bird?


Pig, beef and bird. Never tried on seafood, but would probably work as well. I put a heavier coat on the pork and beef than I do the poultry, however. My favorite for pork and beef is actually the other one I just posted, but they are pretty close...it just depends on if I crave the "mustard" taste or not.


----------



## Dewy (Jan 9, 2005)

That is the exact rub I use on my ribs. Good stuff.


----------

